# Teichumbau von Lenhart



## sanke10 (26. März 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Habe endlich mal meinen Pflanzenenfilter ordentlich gelichtet, denn der war total Dicht gewachsen, bin ja mal gespannt was da so alles wieder kommt.

Und einen neuen Steg habe ich auch gebaut, man ja auch mal was Neues machen.
Ein paar Bilder vom Neuen Steg und die Abdeckung der Filteranlage.

                

                

 

                            Gruß Lenhart

www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Hallo Lenhardt,..

 genau mein Ding dein Projekt,.. alles sehr liebevoll und in der richtigen Proportion gestalltet.

Ich habe deinen tollen Teich auch schon einmall irgendwo gesehen,...
Dies ist ja eigentlich die Vorstellung vom Mercedes Freund 

Bei deinen tollen Eindrücken und sicherlich auch vielen Tipps sollte doch ein separater Thread  auch schnell viele weitere Beiträge bringen....

Ich zumindest würde diesen auch direkt "unter Beobachtung" halten 

würde mich da über noch mehr Bilder freuen
danke, mfg. MIcha


----------



## Dr.J (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Hallo,

habe das Thema geteilt und in ein eigenes Thema verschoben.


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Servus Lenhart

Dein Teich ist immer wunderschön anzusehen 

Da stimmt einfach alles und durch den neuen Steg hat er nochmals gewonnen 

Wie Micha geschrieben hat, über mehr Bilder würden wir uns freuen


----------



## Icke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Was ist das für ein Flacher Strauch der über den Teich ragt ?
Gibt es noch andere ähnliche Gewächse, die vielleicht nocht kleiner sind ?


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Servus Icke

Ich denke das ist ein Kriechwacholder.


----------



## Icke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Danke für die Antwort 

Das auf dem ersten Bild ist der Kriechwacholder, richtig ?
Welcher Strauch ist das auf dem letzten Bild ? Das sieht anders aus, als der Wacholder...


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Servus Icke

Da muß ich passen 

Ich denke das es aber auch ein Wacholder ist bzw. Thuje in niedriger/getrimmter Form ist.


----------



## schrope (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

[OT]Helmut, das heißt *"Segenbaum"* bei uns in Österreich  [/OT]


----------



## sanke10 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Hallo Icke!
Der Busch in der Ecke vom Bild, ist eine __ Esche nur etwas beschnitten., mal ein Bild vom Sommer.
 

Der Pflanzenfilter vorher!

 


Und was ich alles aus dem Filter geholt habe, war eine Sauarbeit!

         

                    Lenhart



www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Jetzt weiss ich auch wieder,.. wo ich den Teich gesehen hatte,..
auf deiner gut gemachten Homepage,..   

ich fand den linken Filter/Pflanzenbereich schon immer super,.. und wie die Granitstufe vorne so "gewachsen" ist,..

wenn man das mal mit einem Anfangsbild vergleicht:
http://www.koi-garten-seiten.de/mediapool/60/604769/images/Filterbau/Filterbau_2/Neu-101.JPG



PS:  ist doch der gleiche Teich woll  
mfG. Micha


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Servus Lenhart

Die Pflanze (Hochgewachsen mit Klebeband ? umwickelt) ist eine Esche 

Darunter > diese Pflanze meint Icke ?

Ja, was man so alles heraus holt  ein Wahnsinn


----------



## Icke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Lenhart
> 
> Die Pflanze (Hochgewachsen mit Klebeband ? umwickelt) ist eine Esche
> 
> ...



Riiichtiiig...
Ist das flache Gewächs auch eine __ Esche ?


----------



## sanke10 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Hallo Helmut!

Die Pflanze unter dem Busch ist auch ein Krichwacholder!

Und das ist kein Klebeband, sondern ein Leimring, gegen Ungeziefer!( Ameisen)

Und ob es wirklich eine __ Esche ist, mußte ich dem Verkäufer in der Gärtnerei glauben, ich laß mich gerne belehren, falls es ein anderer Busch ist!

                            Lenhart





http://www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Annett (27. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Hallo Lenhart,

schön Dich mal wieder zu lesen. 

Mach uns doch mal eine Nahaufnahme von den Blättern... wenn der Baum/Strauch __ immergrün sein sollte (auf den Bildern wirkt er so), dann ist es auf jeden Fall keine __ Esche.


----------



## sanke10 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Hallo Annett!

Das ist kein Immergrüner Busch, Du kannst in dir auf meinem Ersten Beitrag anschauen, das 5 Bild!
Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja beim Forumtreffen.
Viele Grüße an Joachim
                 Lenhart


----------



## Annett (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Hallo Lenhart.

Alles klar - das Bild hatte ich schon nicht mehr im Kopf. 

Also __ immergrün ist der Baum auf jeden Fall nicht. Wie schon geschrieben, bräuchte man für eine genauere Bestimmung gute Aufnahmen der Blätter, was derzeit wohl schwierig sein dürfte. 


Viele Grüße, bitte auch an Deine bessere Hälfte 

Annett

P.S.: Wenn Ihr zum TT kommt, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Ist ja schon wieder 3 Jahre her.....


----------



## rainthanner (28. März 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau von Lenhart*

Sieht prima aus. 

Immer wieder gefällt mit die Zeder über dem Wasser. 
Ist schon eine Zeder, gell? 


Gruß Rainer


----------

